# lumens question



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

ok new to this so i want to make sure i am calulating everything correct. 

first lets describe there encloser. its just a small upstairs closet, 7'h x 3'w x 2' d and the whole inside is lined in reflective material. 

lights: 
2 GE CFL 20watts 2700k 1200 lumens


4 GE CFL 26watts 2700k 1650 lumens



1 GE Plant & Aquarium F20 20watts 750 lumens 24" (couldnt find the k rating, CRI is 90) (also couldnt find a pic of it) 


so we have:
1650 x 4
1200 x 2 
0750 x 1
____________
9750 total lumens


i only have one plant in the closet right now so does that mean that plant is getting all 9750 of the lumens?? since its not sharing that light with any other plants??

the lights are fixed in a light fixture i got from a freind that she used on her iguana that just died recently. it houses the 24" tube light, and has two regular style screw bulb outlets and all of them have their own on and off switch. i have the two screw type fixtures split into two bulbs so they hold four bulbs total now. one cfl is in the overhead light that was pre-exsiting in there and have another on a pod light set up. 

they sit now roughly 7 inches away from the light.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> ok new to this so i want to make sure i am calulating everything correct.
> 
> first lets describe there encloser. its just a small upstairs closet, 7'h x 3'w x 2' d and the whole inside is lined in reflective material.
> 
> ...


 
I see what you've done. Not quite right.

It's lumens per/square foot of area.

Your area is 2 x 3 feet = 6 square feet of area.

9750 divided by 6 = 1,625 lumens per/sq.ft.

That's roughly half of the minimum required.

You would be better off using two 150 watt hps. That would give you even lighting across your grow area and provide about 15,500 lumens each for a total of 31,000 lumens. 

This would provide you with 5,167 lumens per/sq.ft. which is perfect.

Good luck man.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

I thought you had too little!! See, in an area the size of what you're using, it costs a LOT in $ for CFL's to get the amount of lumens. If you're paying roughly $4 per 1000 lumens for CFL's, then you're looking at about $96 dollars in light bulbs alone to get to about 4000 lumens per square foot. In a 6 square foot area with an average 400w HPS, you're looking at 8333.33 lumens per square foot (at a certain distance form the light)
Basically, a 400w HPS would be perfect for your space. You can raise it up higher from the plants if you think you're giving them too much light, which I doubt will actually happen. I'm growing in a 4 square foot area with my HPS. 

Also, plants don't 'take' lumens. You need 6000+ lumens per square foot no matter how many plants you have.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

ok i see what your saying now!

i made my trip to the hardware store and found dusty on the shelves 2 shp 50watt bulbs, a 70 watt one, and a wide selection of mercury bulbs but i believe i read that those arent the correct type i need. 

now SHP bulbs require a ballast to run them correct? what type of ballast is it? would a ballast from say a flouresent work to power it or maybe a one for a mercury light? reason i ask is i found at a local tractor supply store a nice large mercury light which i believe has the same sized socket for the bulb and it was only like $30 and the SHP bulbs i found were about $30 too, so for $60 if i could make say that 70 watt or maybe even just a 50 watt added to what i already have work then i could swing that $$ wise right now. 

if not what i need to do is just find a smaller area maybe for my setup so i reduce the square footage i have. then come tax return time i will spring for a nice SHP fan cooled setup and go all out.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

It's actually "HPS" standing for High Pressure Sodium. Yes, they need a ballast and fixture to run, are you only finding the bulbs? 

Relocating to a smaller area is a great idea, make sure you have a fan and are monitoring the heat.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

cyberquest, you need a HPS fixture and ballast. Just because it fits something doesn't mean it's safe to put in it.

Talk to someone who is an electrician if you're not going to buy them as a unit. Be safe man. If you try to save 25 bucks and burn your house down, it's not a good trade.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

ok more shopping tonight payed off, at LOWES they have a small 70watt HPS security spot light. price was only $75 thats in my ball park so maybe next week i will pick one up and probably so with a 100watt bulb instead of the 70 since it will have fans blowing and keeping it cooler. i will see if i can find it on their web site and post a pic of it. 

i also ran across some 150w CFL while i was there that put out 2600 lumenes instead of the 1650's i have now, sad thing is i dropped one of them taking it out of the package and broke it....lol. but it just raised me 2600 lumes, would have been 5200 if i wouldnt have dropped the one, got to see if i can find my receit and try and exchange it claiming it was broke when i took it out...lol.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> ok more shopping tonight payed off, at LOWES they have a small 70watt HPS security spot light. price was only $75 thats in my ball park so maybe next week i will pick one up and probably so with a 100watt bulb instead of the 70 since it will have fans blowing and keeping it cooler. i will see if i can find it on their web site and post a pic of it.
> 
> i also ran across some 150w CFL while i was there that put out 2600 lumenes instead of the 1650's i have now, sad thing is i dropped one of them taking it out of the package and broke it....lol. but it just raised me 2600 lumes, would have been 5200 if i wouldnt have dropped the one, got to see if i can find my receit and try and exchange it claiming it was broke when i took it out...lol.


 
Seriously, if you're going to spend $75 on a 70 watt, why not get a 400 watt for twice that price, $150????


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

well i guess i dont have a good answer for that other then i dont have plants already going to have bud to smoke so i am still paying the "man" for the dirt he is growing, so me having $150 in my hand that doesnt go to him is rare...lol. 

oh yeah did i mention i am un-employeed right now thats what started this whole project cause i have too much time on my hands. lol

so lets just say that $75 is easier for me to have in my hand then $150. i know i know just rough it and buy it, i am working on it trust me. this is all just fun right now till i actually produce something then we kick into full blown growing.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> well i guess i dont have a good answer for that other then i dont have plants already going to have bud to smoke so i am still paying the "man" for the dirt he is growing, so me having $150 in my hand that doesnt go to him is rare...lol.
> 
> oh yeah did i mention i am un-employeed right now thats what started this whole project cause i have too much time on my hands. lol
> 
> so lets just say that $75 is easier for me to have in my hand then $150. i know i know just rough it and buy it, i am working on it trust me. this is all just fun right now till i actually produce something then we kick into full blown growing.


 
I hear what you are saying, but unless you think that this will be the only time you ever grow, I would wait and save for the HPS. The 70 watt light just isn't worth it, IMO


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

i guess i am just looking at it like i already have around 2500 lumens or so in there now, so i just thought that the 70 watt added to what i already had should be enough for them. 

i have a back asswards way of doing everything in life not just growing....lol.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

ok on the lowes website i found a 150watt one for $88, its in a fully enclosed case. so i could up the 150 to a 200 maybe even a 250 added to what i already have would put me roughly at 5325 lumens which is within the required amount.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> ok on the lowes website i found a 150watt one for $88, its in a fully enclosed case. so i could up the 150 to a 200 maybe even a 250 added to what i already have would put me roughly at 5325 lumens which is within the required amount.


 
I understand the back asswards thing, it's happened to me a few times too. Trying to find s substitution will always leave you with a substitute that is not as good as what you will need in the end. Go check out the grow journals and note what lights are being used.....


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah i know its just trying to cut a corner here and there and in the end you spent more then you would have just dropping the cash from the start. 

i have so many car projects going on that the growing is playing second fiddle to the cars. after xmas i have one in the garage that i have been using for parts that will get scrapped and then we will have more room for a more extensive setup. this is just a "lets see if it will grow" thing right now till it gets moved up the priority list a little....lol


----------



## KADE (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah, definately... you will want and need bigger as u get a lil experience under your belt...


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 23, 2006)

my dad told me the other night he was getting me another digital camera since mine took a crap and hes tired of me borrowing his all the time for my car forums. 
i am a moderator atanother site and i do "how to manuals" for the conquest so i post around 150 pics a week there for the manuals. 

i need to get some shots of my setup after xmas so you have a better idea of what i am working with. trust me when i say once i get a working digital in my hands again there will be plenty of pics!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

I wouldn't post personal informatin about yourself here. IMO


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

well yeah thats a given, trust me when i say that my whole setup is a armsnatch away from  a flush down the toliet if there is a unknown knock at my door.....lol.


----------



## Hick (Dec 24, 2006)

> 70watt HPS security spot light. price was only $75 thats in my ball park so maybe next week i will pick one up and probably so with a 100watt bulb instead of the 70


..70 w ballast/100 w bulb?
...the ballast "has" to match the bulb....


----------



## Tonto (Dec 24, 2006)

I hear a lot of excuses. Just man up to the facts and make a move one way or another! Why do things half-assed?


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

cause thats the american way! .....lol. just kidding. 

really i think cause i am still in denile that i have actually already gone full blown i just have to wait for my brain to realize it...lol. 

and HICK thank you for that useful info on the ballast, the fire department thanks you....lol.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 24, 2006)

ya a 400w hps will do the trick.your plants will reward you very well.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

A pair of 150's will give you better coverage and growth, but a 400 will absolutely give you an awesome grow.

I have a 3.5 x 5.5 foot area and use two 430 HPS. The growth rate is phenomenal, and the bud produced in my hydro system is the best I've ever had in my life. My lumens are at just over 6,000 per/sq.ft.

Good luck to you in your grow.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

well we just got done with our xmas and i now have a new digital camera, so now everyone can actually see my little growing operation....lol. and when i say little, i mean the one plant i have.

ok here is the closet that got designated for the project, this is a extra bedroom at our house thats not occupied. you can see the fans i have for now, one at the top blowing air out the top cracks of the closet and a much larger more cfm one that sits outside blowing fresh air under the door, not the best i know but it works for now. 

here is the light setup, i was doing some re-vamping in here last night and broke three of my CFL lights so we are short a couple lights in here.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

here you can see a little better the top of the closet, i have a light in the very top fixture shinning down on the starting plants in the little black container.

here are what lights we have going now, i think if i replace my center light with a 150w hps one that it will do nicely, also i forgot my garage is loaded with floresents so i have two 48' ones that will be going on the sides of the walls for added light. 

kinda the same shot but a litte different angle.

its reading around 80 degrees, but its usually around 78 with both the fans going. i gave it 2 hours of darkness today, it has been on a full 24 hour cycle cause the first two months of its growth it sat in my bedroom window starving for light.

and here she is, nothing to brag about but i wish i had shots of it when it was in the window, the two months it sat in my window it got no bigger then two inches, first two nights in the closet double it in size.

one thing i did notice today, i was looking at it up close to see signs of sex, this was right after i turned the lights back on after its 2 hours of dark. it was the first time i got a smell from it, i leaned in and i could smell nothing but skunk, up to this point she has given off no odors. to me this is a good sign i would think. 

so what do you guys think??? anything else i should be doing other then having more lumens per square foot, that will come very soon i think, that wif i cought of it today made my mouth water thinking about smoking it.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking good so far bro... I do think you need to get the flouro's closer to your plant.. If you are going to use flouro's you want them as close to the plant as you can get them.  Put your hand close to the bulb and leave it there for a few minutes; keep moving your hand closer until it feels very warm, then back up about an inch and that is where you want your plants. Also, is that aluminum or mylar you are using for your reflectant... I have found that using flouro's it helps to use mylar because it is much more reflective then anything else... Just my seventy four cents worth.. 

I grow with the 8 bulb flouro system from www.Sunleaves.com this is the T5 grow bulbs.. One set up is the same as a 400w hps tow systems equal the same amount as a 1000w hsp.  The cost is about $250 for one so, for $500 you have the same as a 1000w hsp.  You can actually use the T5 grow bulbs for flowering as well.. They make a bulb for flowering but the red scale is the same on both.. :bugger:

These photos where taken last weekend.. I have done a bit of work to my grow area since then.. I will try to get some new photos to post... P.S. another thing about this system is that you won't have a heat problem, I have one small fan that blows on the plants and the only reason I need that is because I have my lights about 1-2 inches from the top of the plants...


----------



## Tonto (Dec 24, 2006)

That aluminum foil reflects light worse than the plain white walls, FYI.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, IMO it would be better to have white walls then foil... Mylar is by far the best but it does cost a few bucks... I use the 2mm stuff because it holds up better.. 
Heres a couple photos from today.. These have been veging for one week..


----------



## berserker (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll tell you what.I found a real good deal for a 400 HPS for $109 plus s&h that came with the light,ballast,reflector.hooked up ready to go at HTGsupply.com and thats the same thing i am running now and never had any problems with it or HTGsupply. Just in time for christmas :grinch:


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the info i will check that out, i really would like to have one for the flowering cycles


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

ok i took down the foil, and i found out in the garage while looking for some white paint, a whole roll of white plastic so i just threw that up there for the time being. 

and as recommended i moved the plant as close as i could to the lights, and i angled them all down towards it and added another splitter over top of it so its got four bulbs totally surounding it. there are three 26w and one 40w, so there are 7550 lumes directly on the plant, if that light dont penatrate it nothing will....lol.. 

that little yellow pot is a seed we planted at around 11pm last night, and while i was taking the foil down i knoticed it had already poked out thru the soil so i put her there with all the light on it. the smaller planter to the left in the above pics was a seed that was in a bag in the closet downstairs where the plants used to be before being moved upstair. i had forgotten they were even in there and i was getting something out of that closet and knoticed them and low and behold one of them had sprouted, peeled its shell and was already turning green, i couldnt get it into soil fast enough. 


and i picked up new soil last night while i was out, the one thats growing now got put into MG potting mix 21-07-14, the stuff i got last night was MG Seed Starting potting mix 05-01-05, i got that cause i was told the other was probably to strong of a soil for starters. but its doing pretty good i think in that first soil.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

Try to keep the little one from stretching to much.. You don't want her reaching for the lights.. Keep the lowest temp lights as close as you can to her...Also, try to get soil that doesn't have nuts already in it.. Sounds *** backwards but from what I have learned from this site is that soil with nutes is not good.. I guess that time release will keep you from being able to monitor your nutes because the soil is already loaded with the stuff... I have one in MG and it's doing great so go figure... lol...

If I am full of crap would someone please chime in.... Don't want to lead you a stray...


----------



## Tonto (Dec 24, 2006)

Looking better, hope that plastic doesn't pose any kind of fire hazard.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

i am going up and checking on it watching to make sure nothing is melting, so far all the plastic is cool to the touch all around where the bulbs are. 

today it has shown some awsome growth, new leave are sprouting off the stalk.

i also rescued the one from my sisters, its maybe three inches tall and maybe a month and a half old, its just been on her porch in a window in the freezing cold. i put it in fresh soil and sat it up with the rest of them in the closet.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 24, 2006)

here is the poor little plant where it was sitting, we will see if we can put some life back in it.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 26, 2006)

does this look like it might be a little too close to the lights? or is it something else making the top legs curl like that cause its only the top ones that are doing it.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 26, 2006)

IMO if its just the tops then you may want to move them a couple of inches away and see if that takes care of it... If that does is, move them just a little bit closer and then that should be about the right distance....


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 27, 2006)

ok i think this weekend we will have some extra $$, and we have decided that we should upgrade to the proper lights now while we have the cash. 

we are thinking about a single cabinet with two sides, one for veg and one for flower. we have been reading and reasearching and this is what we have come up with. 

we have decided on a 250w mh for the veg side and 250w hps for the flower side. each enclosed side of the grow room will be just shy of 4x4 square. 
this gives me the following numbers per square foot. 
250w 23,000 lumens  MH = 2875
250w 33,000 lumens HPS = 4125

thats just a hair shy, but much closer numbers then we have currently, given the better light output these have i think they will work great for our small amount of plants we will be growing. 

our idea is to be able to have maybe two or three full grow fems in veg stage ready to flower as we need them. 

here are a couple pics of the lights. they plug right in to a regular wall socket so we wont need any special wiring to make them work, they can be plugged straight into the timer. cost is about $140 us dollars a peice so a total of $280. ( i can talk about the price of lights cant i ?? if not i will remove it )


----------



## shadoed (Dec 27, 2006)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what.I found a real good deal for a 400 HPS for $109 plus s&h that came with the light,ballast,reflector.hooked up ready to go at HTGsupply.com and thats the same thing i am running now and never had any problems with it or HTGsupply. Just in time for christmas :grinch:


 

I got the exact same model when they were $99 plus shipping. STRONGLY recommended. Nothing refurbished, all 100% new including bulb. Only concern I had was that the hood was a little short (14-15") and pretty flimsy, but you can always replace it with a better one. The best hundred bucks I've spent in a while.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 27, 2006)

good glad to hear someone has used them and had good results. these were the ones i thought we be best suited for my needs.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 28, 2006)

well she is doing really good, after being back awat from the clf's a little she is showing much better color on her new leaves. lots of new growth as well, i took the lights from a 24/0 down to a 18/6 and that seemed to help promote growth a little too. 

hopefully we can get the new grow room together for the flowering and have it flowering under HPS and not CFL bulbs.


----------



## sanchez (Dec 28, 2006)

you know if you get a powerful enough hps you could ditch the cfls for the flowering stage and use em to veg another plant at the same time.  i checked around for you with regards to the drooping leaf problem - one dude, a pro, said thta if the colour is good but the leaves are drooping it could be a sign of overwatering and that it's better to water less frequently (every 4-5 days) but use more water each time rather than just bits of water every coupla days.  maybe one of the pros around here could add to this.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i think they were getting a little too much water. i bought a soil moisture gauge,not sure how acurate it will be but probably better then my guessing scale i use now....lol. 
also got a small PH meter too and tested my tap water that seems to be a good  PH level. the soil itself in the plant is a little high coming in at around 7, but the needle jumps to 8 almost 9 as you are pushing it down in the soil then levels to 7.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 28, 2006)

sanchez said:
			
		

> you know if you get a powerful enough hps you could ditch the cfls for the flowering stage and use em to veg another plant at the same time.


yes my original plan was two 250w lights, one MH and one HPS, but i found a 400w HPS cheaper then the 250w so i got it instead, and got email conformation that its already been shipped and should be here tomorrow or monday so we need to start getting setup for its arrival. 

the plant will go in with the 400wHPS to finish its veg, then we will flower it. i still dont know its sex yet so we could be following growth of a male....lol. 

and since i didnt get the MH bulb like i wanted. we will more then likely use the CFL room we already have setup for germination and some veg stages. i would like them to be under the HPS light when nothing is flowering, or even place larger ones in there for ten or so hours during its lights on cycle.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

measured the closet this will be used in, 4x2, and 7ft tall. 

55000 lumens / 8  = 6875 lumens per square foot

should be an awsome flowering room.


----------



## Mr. Bud (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice job dude... Im pretty new at this but I would say you are inline.... I'm kind of re-thinking my set up now.. I am thinking of adding another small room for flowering as well... Keep what I have now for veg room... Hmmmm, I think I may like that light set up you have going on there.....  Make sure to post how this thing works when you get it... 

Nice work dude...


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

DAMN, its here already, woke up this morning to find it sitting on the front steps. sweeeeeeeet. 

only thing is it beat me to getting the room ready, its crunch time now. i have 400w of awsome fake sun sitting in a box, it needs to be shinning on my baby asap. 

a trip to wally world and we should be ready for action, we should have some pics up by the end of the day


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

question for MODS: am i allowed to take some shots of the light and the box it came in and what all was included with my light and the company i got it from?? 

want to check before i post it and break a rule.


----------



## KADE (Dec 29, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> question for MODS: am i allowed to take some shots of the light and the box it came in and what all was included with my light and the company i got it from??
> 
> want to check before i post it and break a rule.


 
Do it up man... as long as you are not gaining anything by posting it up directly or indirectly they won't mind. 
The main thing they dont like is selling/spam... makes sense really... no one should be contacting another member for a gram or seeds, equipment or whatever.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

ok here are a few pics of the closet that will be used.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

here is the nice light that will be going in there EVEN CAME WITH A FREE LIGHTER!! thats sweet!


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

now here is what we brought back from our 20 minute drive to wally world yeilded us.

lots of goodies, my FAV is the rubbermaid tupperware complete with clear top, that will be the home for the small square jiffy pots that fit in the PERFECTLY. 

also pictured: NEW FIRE ALARM, extra timer, new self watering pot, soil, everones fav MG, peat pellet seed starter. also jiffy-7 ones that i heard arent the greatest to use but they for like $1 so i said what the heck i will try them, see how they do against just soil ones.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

a little more info on the MG products, the quick start i grabbed cause i thought i remembered reading that when flowering you want something higher in phospate, its 4-12-4, the highest thing on the self they had.

also the moisture control MG soil, since this will be the first grow we arent going to do too much experements with the nutes yet. let them use this, then a flush and then some for flowering.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

ok here she is up and running. WOW thats a lot of light in that small of an area we are going for another run to the store for more supplies and black towels to cover the windows in the room is on the list. 

Ballast was mounted in the lower corner for two reasons, one it wont block any light to the plants, and two if my wall anchors dont hold and it falls it wont crush a plant or break


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

this was also in with the stuff we got from wally world, some more cfls for the new veg room that will get reworked and painted with the new white. also picked up two 6 packs of 13w CFLS too. what for you ask?
to compensate for that 400w now burning in the closet. one fixture in the bathroom alone held 4 100w incandesents that now have only TWO 13w CFLS. 

total watts of bulbs replaced= 956w
total watts of 12 13w CFLS= 156w
______________________________
total saved watts  = 800w

hmmmmm.....looks like i can add another light.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 29, 2006)

here is her size going into the new grow closet, we will keep measuring her to watch her progress.

question: what is the ideal humidity to grow in, check out the 36% reading i am getting from the CFL veg closet, i knew it was way to humid in there but the new meter confirms it.


----------



## sanchez (Dec 29, 2006)

well dude it seems you're all hooked up and ready to go.  best of luck, and i hope to see tons of sparkling ladies real soon


----------



## KADE (Dec 29, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> here is her size going into the new grow closet, we will keep measuring her to watch her progress.
> question: what is the ideal humidity to grow in, check out the 36% reading i am getting from the CFL veg closet, i knew it was way to humid in there but the new meter confirms it.


 
36% humidity could be considered by some as too low. I personally say the lower the better. (as long as the temps are okay) Lower RH = more resin production.

20-60% is well in the safe range.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 30, 2006)

i know they say that humidity is best kept lower when flowering but is this true as well for vegative growth?


----------



## KADE (Dec 30, 2006)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> i know they say that humidity is best kept lower when flowering but is this true as well for vegative growth?


 
I've never noticed a difference... my humidity one grow was 10-20% the whole way through... might be rough for soil grows... have to water a bit.. or have some vermiculite in the soil to retain the water longer... but hydro it seems to be okay for me.


----------



## cyberquest (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah add on to all of what you just said the fact that i have no clue what i am doing and i am sure somewhere in that mess is the problem.......lol. 

i will say this about that HPS light, it sure makes a nice smell to wake up too, i got my lights set to come on about two hours before i wake up. since i moved it to the closet beside my bed now when i woke up this morning the girls had two hours of nice sunshine and had my room smelling pretty darn good.....mmmm...mmm...mmmm......i cant wait! 

and i think what i am thinking is a humidity problem is maybe related to my watering habits. i have been doing more reading geared towards learning about the vermiculite and other stuff i can use mixed in the soil to help make up for some of my bad watering habits its got a droop doogy dog thing going on, but i guess i would rather have dry buds then moldy ones.


----------



## KADE (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha my hps ballast has a lil smell of the glue thats on the core when she first heats up. I find mine smell way more fruity during first light tho.


----------

